# Online Tax Return Requirements?



## Omater (Nov 26, 2011)

OK, I just spent an hour trying to find an answer to what might be a dumb question, but I don't want to assume anything. Are there any online filing requirements for US Income Tax Returns like there was for the 2013 FBAR submission of BSAE filing?

Thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you mean to ask whether it's obligatory to file your income tax returns online, the answer is no. The FBARs are the only filings that currently must be filed online (for individuals, at least).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Omater (Nov 26, 2011)

As always, thank you Bev! That is what I meant. I am a little isolated for getting up to date changes in filing requirements. I didn't even know about the FBAR requirement until I came here and read about it. I imagine I would have been paying fines if I had not visited.

Thanks again!


----------

